# 8 Children murdered in China...but it is a win, he used a knife, not a gun,win win for anti gunners



## 2aguy (Sep 3, 2019)

8 kids killed on their first day of school...but don't worry....the killer didn't use a gun, he used a knife...so....a good end to a bad situation...right?

https://nypost.com/2019/09/03/knife-wielding-man-kills-8-schoolchildren-in-china/


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> 8 kids killed on their first day of school...but don't worry....the killer didn't use a gun, he used a knife...so....a good end to a bad situation...right?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/09/03/knife-wielding-man-kills-8-schoolchildren-in-china/


*I am shocked that they have Progressive Democrats in China. *


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> 8 kids killed on their first day of school...but don't worry....the killer didn't use a gun, he used a knife...so....a good end to a bad situation...right?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/09/03/knife-wielding-man-kills-8-schoolchildren-in-china/


Only guns kill.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 3, 2019)

Well the one good thing about China is he will be executed  promptly and not be released to do more damage.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> 8 kids killed on their first day of school...but don't worry....the killer didn't use a gun, he used a knife...so....a good end to a bad situation...right?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/09/03/knife-wielding-man-kills-8-schoolchildren-in-china/


How many do you think would be dead if he used a gun instead of a knife? An Uzi vs a pistol?


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 3, 2019)

If that happened here, the media wouldn't report it, doesn't fit their narative.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2019)

This is no different than the left standing on the bodies of dead children to politicize school shootings. 

I find that repulsive as I do this 

But I find it odd these types of attacks are somewhat common in China.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This is no different than the left standing on the bodies of dead children to politicize school shootings.
> 
> I find that repulsive as I do this
> 
> But I find it odd these types of attacks are somewhat common in China.


They have crime there just like anywhere else. Hell Borax is even banned there because some manufacturer was putting borax into their noodles.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2019)

RodISHI said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This is no different than the left standing on the bodies of dead children to politicize school shootings.
> ...



I was referring to the article where it said knife attacks on children are common. Of course they have crime, every nation does


----------



## alang1216 (Sep 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> 8 kids killed on their first day of school...but don't worry....the killer didn't use a gun, he used a knife...so....a good end to a bad situation...right?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/09/03/knife-wielding-man-kills-8-schoolchildren-in-china/


So what is the solution to keep weapons out of the hands of crazy people?  Seriously since i don't have one.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> 8 kids killed on their first day of school...but don't worry....the killer didn't use a gun, he used a knife...so....a good end to a bad situation...right?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/09/03/knife-wielding-man-kills-8-schoolchildren-in-china/


*Only the Gov, has guns, and that puts a limit on what you can use.  *


----------



## The Purge (Sep 3, 2019)

I am willing to bet he didn’t use an AR-15.

Not possible. everyone knows mass casualty events only happen in the US. /s

China needs gun-control laws, background checks, etc.

Waiting for Alyssa Milano to weigh in.


----------



## Defiant1 (Sep 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> 8 kids killed on their first day of school...but don't worry....the killer didn't use a gun, he used a knife...so....a good end to a bad situation...right?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/09/03/knife-wielding-man-kills-8-schoolchildren-in-china/




I hear the hospital and the first responders were happy they didn't have to deal with any of those nasty bullet wounds.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This is no different than the left standing on the bodies of dead children to politicize school shootings.
> 
> I find that repulsive as I do this
> 
> But I find it odd these types of attacks are somewhat common in China.



I wonder if any of the   "KILL KIDS"  episodes in china are attributed to any kind
of CAUSE   ?????????????


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This is no different than the left standing on the bodies of dead children to politicize school shootings.
> ...



Mental illness. Who in their right mind would want to kill children....oh wait


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I am waiting for some   CAUSE   to claim responsibility


----------



## harmonica (Sep 3, 2019)

....if knives are the same as firearms, how come cops carry pistols/etc? and how come you say you need ''guns'' for SD and not knives??


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No idea, first I heard about this going on in China.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ....if knives are the same as firearms, how come cops carry pistols/etc? and how come you say you need ''guns'' for SD and not knives??



whatevah works for you--------I stay home and lock the doors


----------



## harmonica (Sep 3, 2019)

???
first you use the UK for a pro-firearm argument--but the UK murder rate is 4 times lower than the US
now it's China with a rate FIVE times less
???!!!???


----------



## Quentin111 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kerch Polytechnic College massacre - Wikipedia

If he didn’t have a shotgun, he would have killed fewer people.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 5, 2019)

not the first nor will it be the last 
In china school massacres ..which their have been quite a few ...they always use a knife 
Just as popular as school shooting in the USA 


ban knives


----------

